# Horse kicks when I pick her back hooves?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

One thing to consider would be that you are holding her hoof at an uncomfortable angle. That can agitate a horse...
Regardless, if my horse even thinks about kicking he gets a quick smack on the butt and a loud "No!"

Subbing, as I am interested to see what advice people give you to quit such a bad habit.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My horse likes to kick when I pick them up, but after tons of thumb into his butts, sore hands, and a tired horse, after the twentieth time then he gives up. As soon as he starts kicking though I let go, because there is no way you could ever win a fight over a horse. The horse, if you were in a strength battle, will *always* win.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

first rule out any problems with her hind end that may make it painful for her to lift her back legs high enough for hoof picking. then evaluate the way you are asking for her foot and the way you are holding it up. if you are twisting the leg into a very unnatural position when you pick/hold the foot up then i say she is giving you heck for that. same for if you are being to quick and are 'snatching' at her foot to get her to lift it. i personally lift the foot straight up/back in a deliberate but not too slow or fast manner after my horse lifts it that bit off the ground/shifts his weight off that leg and then rest the front of the fetlock joint and pastern on my thigh to aid the horse in balancing while i clean the hoof out (not that he really needs help, he's got his other three legs to stand on). i DO NOT recommend the horse's leg resting on your thigh for a horse that is kick-y or moves around a lot.

just to clarify, you already have a back foot lifted and in your hand when she starts kicking? she is already trained to let people pick up/handle her feet? she is fairly calm and just a turd about this one thing?

if all three questions above answer yes, what i would do is not let that horse put her foot down or free it from my hand until horse was standing nice and still like a lady. this may or may not include a few lil jumps and hops around by the horse, so ensure your footing is safe (grass or dirt, no concrete or gravel). only do this if you are physically able to hold that foot off the ground should she start moving around. she'll soon learn that you can't be a turd and get your foot free.

if you don't feel strong enough or capable enough to do the above, get somebody to help you that is.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

amberly said:


> As soon as he starts kicking though I let go,


amberly, what you are doing is teaching your horse that kicking gets his foot free. it could become a much worse problem the longer you allow it.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Could be hock soreness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

My horse does this as well and I was under the impression that his muscles were tight so I've been stretching his legs and that seems to have helped. Not sure if that's the problem though...I'll have to experiment some more to see if the stretching is actually working.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I have had horses try to free their foot by threatening to kick / jerking it / mini kicks and I usually refuse to get it go until they stop. I pull it down and out as if I were stretching it and this has always worked for me. When I am done picking and the horse has calmed down... they get their foot. Mind you all the horses I have come into contact with are schoolies who learned that if they 'kicked', the kids would get scared and just give them their foot.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

She is being treated for mild thrush, but I don't think that would cause her to kick unless she has associated picking hooves with soreness. She doesn't go out of control, she just have a little kicking fit when I have her hoof for about 30 seconds. She will stop after that 30 seconds, and I don't give in and give her her hoof back. Thanks everyone .


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you ever tho't about taking him out for a hard workout so he's pooped, then asked for a hoof?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> amberly, what you are doing is teaching your horse that kicking gets his foot free. it could become a much worse problem the longer you allow it.


When I read this, then it tells me that a broken hand or other bone part would be better. I don't think so.
You are correct, but as long as I keep trying to pick his hoof up without stopping or pausing after he finished kicking, eventually he will give in and stop kicking, so I can pick up his hoof without any problems. It takes patience, time, and if I want to keep riding - then safety first.
I've tried to keep a hold of his foot before, he hurt my leg really bad and the second time I was stupid enough to try it he kicked me hand - but luckily he didn't break it.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I would tell him to "quit" loudly and sternly, if he did it again I would move his hip and get him to do several circles and I would make him change direction a few times. Then, stop him and act like nothing has happened(don't get mad at him), pick up his foot again. If he goes to pull it away, then tell him to quit, if he doesn't then IMMEDIATELY make him work again. The problem will be solve after doing this no more than 3 or 4 times....unless he is hurt-so rule that out first.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If a horse is misaligned through its pelvis then holding a back leg up and high can be painful for them but this is only on one side. 

It sounds to me as if your horse and AMBERLY's have you taped.

I do not have the time to mess around asking a horse to pick up a leg and it kicking out. It is bad mannered and dangerous. If it does so then it will get a _very_ hard flat handed slap on its belly and will instantly know that I am not there to be laughed at, chaffed at or made a fool of. I will ask again and if it has taken no notice then it will get a real telling off and see me getting 'cross'
This is with a horse that is not uncomfortable and knows better youngsters are a different thing entirely. 
You can pass a long rope around their pastern, standing back by their shoulder, ask them to pick up his foot, if he kicks then you are out the way and can persist with picking it up and, hold it up and forward.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

We had a horse at our old barn that would do that- REALLY bad. The farrier would have to take him outside and tie him up to trim his feet. Ironically enough, when he was on his back, he really didn't seem to mind. 

Years later, turns out he has some pretty major hip issues. Duh. 

Make sure the horse isn't in pain. If they are good about their front feet and not good about their back, sometimes that indicates that they are uncomfortable in some way.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

There has been some good advice on here, but no one has asked at what point in the proses is he kicking? If he is kicking when you think "back foot" then I would say you have a problem and need to help. Is he kicking when you touch his leg blow the hock, or he kicks when you have his foot up? If its when you have his foot up I would ask how are you holding his foot. When I have a horse act like this I get the foot up and hold onto the toe with the bottom of the foot pointed up, its kind of like putting them in an arm bar. Hold it tight and once the horse relaxes then release and put the foot down.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I know this is only a quick fix, but my horse will not kick if she's too busy eating.


----------

